# Janelle taught me how to blow dry LOL



## Andi (May 16, 2006)

I was never able to use a round brush to save my life. although a big round brush is supposed to help you get smooth, straight hair mine got even frizzier when I tried it.

so after seeing JanelleÂ´s blow drying tutorial I thought wow that looks easy but IÂ´m never going to be able to do this and I thought I wouldnÂ´t be able to get that Olivia Garden brush either

but hey, what a surprise!!! my local hair supply store had them so I got the Olivia Garden Turbo Vent 100% boar brush (ionic &amp; ceramic). I got a smaller one than the one she used cause I thought thatÂ´d be easier for me to use.

so well my hair feels almost as smooth as when I flatiron it and almost as straight. I think IÂ´ll still use the flat iron as a finishing touch every once in a while but the blow drying does the main part at straightening.

AND MY HAIR IS SO SHINY!!!!!!!

Thanks, Janelle. I love you LOL


----------



## LVA (May 16, 2006)

i love, i loved that tutorial too. ... i've tried blowdrying so many times and could never do it right, who knew the brush and Janelle's tut could make such a big dif ?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 16, 2006)

Awww! Thanks guys!!!



That's sweet! Glad it helped! It takes a little bit of practice, but once you get the hang of it --- you'll be able to do it faster and you'll know when each piece is "done" so that they remian straight


----------



## InTheFade (May 16, 2006)

I've done a couple of searches to find this particular tutorial... But no luck :~(

Anyone have a link cause I'm really interested


----------



## jennycateyez (May 16, 2006)

i agree her tutorial is very helpful.. now all i need is one of those brushes.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *InTheFade* I've done a couple of searches to find this particular tutorial... But no luck :~(
Anyone have a link cause I'm really interested





I'm guessing this is a video tutorial, which means you would have to have 800 posts to see it.


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 16, 2006)

man! i want to see it too! Awh well. I guess I'm doing ok with my blow drying! lol!


----------



## blackmettalic (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green*



man! i want to see it too! Awh well. I guess I'm doing ok with my blow drying! lol! Ditto, I would love to learn the art of blowing my hair straight (at least partially) so I could straighten it easier and have overall straighter hair all the time.


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* Ditto, I would love to learn the art of blowing my hair straight (at least partially) so I could straighten it easier and have overall straighter hair all the time.



You have access now.
Andi - I agree. That tutorial has saved me so much time and my hair is healthier because I don't flat iron it as much.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You have access now.
Andi - I agree. That tutorial has saved me so much time and my hair is healthier because I don't flat iron it as much.

I know, I'm glad to have access now. Not so long of a wait.



What a great tutorial, thanks Janelle! I even see this helping me with my flat iron technique (to get the back hair, etc.).


----------



## Lindabear (May 17, 2006)

does it matter what kind of blow dryer do we use, just wondering what kind do u have? i need to get that brush too, copy catter lol.


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lindabear* does it matter what kind of blow dryer do we use, just wondering what kind do u have? i need to get that brush too, copy catter lol.



I have a regular blow dryer. I think its the brush and technique that makes a difference.


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green*



man! i want to see it too! Awh well. I guess I'm doing ok with my blow drying! lol! aww ... u're almost there hun! ...just keep on postin'!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I have a regular blow dryer. I think its the brush and technique that makes a difference. ditto, i think the fact that it's a ceramic ionic brush makes a big difference


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2006)

yeah --- ceramic/ionic brushes are awesome!!! I also have a ceramic/ionic dryer which helps... the CHI Rocket.


----------



## Cheebs (May 18, 2006)

Argh, I'm dying to get my posts up so I could watch this tutorial!


----------



## goddess13 (May 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing this video when I get to Video Access Queen


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* I'm looking forward to seeing this video when I get to Video Access Queen



only 22 more!!!
i love this tutorial too! thanks so much janelle =)


----------



## goddess13 (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SexxyKitten* only 22 more!!!
i love this tutorial too! thanks so much janelle =)

Woohoo, I got to Video Access Queen




That Video is just fantastic, thank you Janelle


----------



## christinexo (May 24, 2006)

i have a while to go to get there LOL but im hoping to watch it in the future


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 26, 2006)

ty gals!



I hope to eventually improve on it --- but hope you all get my little techniques to work for you!


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 26, 2006)

you guys are making me want to go on a posting frenzy just so i can get up there.


----------



## AnneNJ (May 26, 2006)

OMG, I need 800 posts to view it!?

That's going to take me awhile...


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 26, 2006)

Aww don't cry Anne, this board is so great you'll be there in no time.


----------



## LVA (May 26, 2006)

yah .. it doesn't take very long .. i thought it would take me 4ever to get there .. .but w/o even having to post everyday ... i'm @ Millenium club now .... and i joined a couple of months ago


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 27, 2006)

Especially when you find topics that you're really interested in ---- the numbers will just fly by!


----------



## posterofagirl (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* you guys are making me want to go on a posting frenzy just so i can get up there. haha same here


----------



## mandy_ (May 28, 2006)

Yikes. I can't wait to be able to watch these videos.

Must. Post. More. .. !!


----------



## KellyB (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* I'm guessing this is a video tutorial, which means you would have to have 800 posts to see it.



I'll be there soon. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Marisol (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* I'll be there soon. Can't wait to see it. You are almost there!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 24, 2006)

Figured I ought to ask my questions in this existing thread ... Anyways, Janelle, I just watched your tutorial for the first time, and I'm wondering, how long does it take you to dry your hair? It just looks like it would take a long time to dry, going over each section so many times. Even on a medium heat setting, I can run the flat iron down each section of hair just once and get it much straighter than going over and over the same section with a dryer! (Granted, I never tried drying both the top and bottom before!) I have very thick but fine hair, and can get it dry it in 7-8 minutes (without styling it at all), then flat iron it in about 10... Meanwhile, I used to spend 30 minutes trying to straighten my hair with a dryer and brush with no luck...

And do you dry your hair part way before you start using the brush, or do you start with completely wet hair? I couldn't tell in the video.

Also, my ends always had way too much flip on the end when I blowdry (it was more of a curl -- and they always went in different directions which I hated! The whole left side of my head would curl under, while the whole right side would flip out -- looks like I am always standing in a wind!) I love my flatiron because it actually gets the ends *almost* straight... they will never be stick-straight but at least they have a normal flip instead of a crazy curl! Just wondering if your technique would also help straightening the ends more because that was one thing I could never do.... I might try this blowdrying technique some morning when I have extra time though! (haha, not sure when that would be!)

Sorry about all my ramblings, but I have heard a lot of stories about this tutorial so I thought I ought to watch it myself! lol


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 24, 2006)

i cant wait to see it .....couple of 100s posts to go


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Jenn



Here are the answers to some of your questions....

Figured I ought to ask my questions in this existing thread ... Anyways, Janelle, I just watched your tutorial for the first time, and I'm wondering, how long does it take you to dry your hair? about 20 min. It just looks like it would take a long time to dry, going over each section so many times. I only have to go over it about 4x each section --- 2 over, 2 under Even on a medium heat setting, I can run the flat iron down each section of hair just once and get it much straighter than going over and over the same section with a dryer! I can't use a flat iron alone (if I were to use one) my hair would be flat, yes... but still wavy &amp; frizzy. I would have to dry it straight first either way... (Granted, I never tried drying both the top and bottom before!) I have very thick but fine hair, and can get it dry it in 7-8 minutes (without styling it at all), then flat iron it in about 10... Meanwhile, I used to spend 30 minutes trying to straighten my hair with a dryer and brush with no luck... my hair will actually 'dry' fast - but I style @ the same time... and since its almost at my lower back... it takes a little longer

And do you dry your hair part way before you start using the brush, or do you start with completely wet hair? I couldn't tell in the video. I start with damp hair (some parts like the front usually almost dry on their own before I start) You never want to dry your hair from soaking wet to completely dry ---- too drying. But I just do it in sections, starting from the root to the ends... I dont' do parts first

Also, my ends always had way too much flip on the end when I blowdry (it was more of a curl -- and they always went in different directions which I hated! The whole left side of my head would curl under, while the whole right side would flip out -- looks like I am always standing in a wind!) I love my flatiron because it actually gets the ends *almost* straight... they will never be stick-straight but at least they have a normal flip instead of a crazy curl! Just wondering if your technique would also help straightening the ends more because that was one thing I could never do.... I might try this blowdrying technique some morning when I have extra time though! (haha, not sure when that would be!) I'm sure it'll help to curl in the direction you want if you use a smaller round ceramic brush... more control. And if you want straight ends... mine get that 'iron' look from a paddle brush

Sorry about all my ramblings, but I have heard a lot of stories about this tutorial so I thought I ought to watch it myself! lol



Anytime!


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 15, 2006)

well i guess i am out of question to watch the video for any time soon lol


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 15, 2006)

Did I mention that I saw this and loved it too! Great Work J!


----------



## ivette (Aug 15, 2006)

andi, i'm glad it worked for you

and way to go , janelle


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 15, 2006)

glad it works for so many people! I wish there was some tutorial about blow drying hair for volume... my hair is straight and flat, and I never know how to blow dry it properly


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 15, 2006)

Yay! I still haven't seen this tut, but I just went based on what I remember seeing when I worked as a receptionist in a salon. My last attempt was for ha-has, and I succeeded! I'll have to get on the ball seeing the video tuts when I finally get DSL!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* glad it works for so many people! I wish there was some tutorial about blow drying hair for volume... my hair is straight and flat, and I never know how to blow dry it properly



I agree! My hair is flat also, but if blow dry my hair upside down or lift up with a round brush at the roots that helps! I hope someone will do a video tut. though!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah - you'll definitely add volume if you blowdry roots in the opposite direction from which they grow (dry upward)


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 4, 2007)

this tut sounds awesome, i cant wait until i have 800 posts!!! ughhhh 800 is wayyy to many to wait for!!


----------



## neat102 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh boy!Pity I can't see it anytime in the near future


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

ladies, you'll be amazed at how quickly you get there! keep posting! we love hearing for you!


----------



## hushabye (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my..i have a long way to go!!! *cries*


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2007)

it takes less time than you think ^^

this tut is amazing, thanks Janelle. i tried it a couple of times. the first time i just had a ridiculously small round brush (it breaks my hair because it's all metal). but after my mom showed me an old round brush (natural this time) and said i could use it since i'm the only one at home with long hair. i use it, and now it works and does wonders !


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

dang! I don't have 800 post yet. Guess I better get to posting!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I'm going to have to keep on posting so I can watch this. I am very interested now!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully by the time I get to 800 I'll remember to check the tutorial knowing how forgetful I am!


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 6, 2007)

wow i really gotta get my numbers up. i really wanna see the video .........lol


----------



## natalierb (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm almost there! I can't wait to see the tut!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 7, 2007)

i wanna see this video too!!!! dang, 700 more to go...

hihihi...


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Mar 8, 2007)

where can i find it?


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm almost there! I can't wait to see the tut! Lucky butt, you've got access now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe


----------



## CassBH (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, for those of you who have seen this tutorial, can someone tell me where I can buy this "special brush" that Janelle uses? Can you get it at a Sally's or someplace like that?

Also, Janelle, are you still using the Soy Smoothie right before you blowdry? Do you happen to know if that is loaded with silicones? I was trying to go cone free but my hair has looked like garbage, so I might just start up again.

If anyone has a pic of the brush, that would be SO HELPFUL! Until I can get access to the video (I am working on it...been SO BUSY!).


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 17, 2007)

Man...I am a long way off from getting video access! Maybe if I a diligent, I will have enough posts by this summer!


----------



## teleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

I am the worst at blow drying my hair. I really need to see this video! I can't imagine ever having 800 posts!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 23, 2007)

i m looking forward to it (need to have 800 posts)


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 24, 2007)

pff same here... I would really like to see this video, my hair calls for it





Is there anyway I can acces only this video maybe? hehe, uhm yeah


----------

